

The Blurring of Layer 2 and Layer 3 - neilc
http://idleprocess.wordpress.com/2009/09/24/the-blurring-of-layer-2-and-layer-3/

======
ghshephard
It's charming to see budding network engineers (re)discover L2/L3
differentiation issues. See "Interconnections" by Radia Perlman for the robust
review of that story. It's a must read.

